# Any nerds out there?



## MissLunaB (Oct 20, 2017)

Just wondering where are my otakus, gamers, lrpgers,Trekkies, whovians, cosplaying, Lolita, etc... brothers and sisters at? I'm just curious as to how many of you are out there that make soap as well


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 20, 2017)

I enjoy playing star trek online, whilst watching star trek. Covers a couple of nerd bases at once


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 20, 2017)

I am greatly enjoying The Elder Scrolls Online at the moment. Brings me back to my youth playing The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind on my original Xbox.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 20, 2017)

Nope nope nope ... none of that nonsense 

Back to the program ...

No trecking, no whovians, no games ...

All said to Red Dwarf's talkie toaster episode ... (Ahhhh, so you're a waffle man ...")

(too busy helping make city-venturing cosplay-type costumes for a  mate that's off to the city for halloween to talk about such silly  stuff!)


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 20, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> I am greatly enjoying The Elder Scrolls Online at the moment. Brings me back to my youth playing The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind on my original Xbox.



I haven't installed it yet. But I got the bear


----------



## artemis (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm a towel-carrying, ring-bearing, nerf-herding, timey-wimey, frakking, shiny, Princess of Themiscyra, thank you very much.


----------



## toxikon (Oct 20, 2017)

Suuuup!

I'm a certified boardgame/videogame/Dungeons and Dragons nerd.

When I'm not on this forum, I'm obsessing over D&D stuff and keeping up with my 5 forum-based campaigns.


----------



## Cellador (Oct 20, 2017)

I guess I am, kinda.
I'm a gamer, though not a good one. Love Final Fantasy series, played WOW for a couple years, play other PS games here & there.
I love sci-fi, anime, fantasy, books, graphic novels...


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 20, 2017)

MissLunaB said:


> Just wondering where are my otakus, gamers, lrpgers,Trekkies, whovians, cosplaying, Lolita, etc... brothers and sisters at? I'm just curious as to how many of you are out there that make soap as well





*waves* It’s even in my name ^_~


----------



## MissLunaB (Oct 20, 2017)

Yay! I was worried I was all alone XD  Currently a Paladin of Voltorn (haven't finished the latest season yet so shhhh) myself and my poor Xbox one and pc is collecting dust XD and I will die a fujoshi otaku [emoji119]


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 20, 2017)

bathgeek said:


> *waves* It’s even in my name ^_~


((joking)) ah, I thought that you were a geek when it comes to baths of various types. "this is a Victorian enamel tub on an oak stand with inlaid and carved claw feet......."


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 20, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> ((joking)) ah, I thought that you were a geek when it comes to baths of various types. "this is a Victorian enamel tub on an oak stand with inlaid and carved claw feet......."





LOL! I actually started boring my co-workers. They learned to NOT ask about my soaping because they would get that eyes-glazed-over look when I started going on about lather and the fatty acids in coconut/palm vs olive oil and why I preferred 100% Castile and would rather add sugar and use dual lye and...

Uh yeah, gonna stop now. XD Not that I don’t think I’m among friends, but you guys know tons more than I do.


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh boy. I told the husband, and he said, “I like big tubs I cannot lie”... so true. XDDDDD


----------



## Paintguru (Oct 20, 2017)

Battlefront 2 comes out in a few weeks!!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm not sure I qualify as a true "nerd" LOL 
I don't classify myself as a Trekkie (or Trekkar as they were originally called) but I have been to 5 Star Trek Conventions, and will most likely go to more. 
I've only seen about 10-12 of the original Star Trek, and most of the Next Generation, but that's about it. 
But I will tell you this, those conventions are FUUUUNNNNN!! LOL I love meeting all the actors and freaking them out by telling them where I know them from other than Star Trek. LOL (which some can be obscure - I met and talked with Bruce Greenwood who plays Pike in the new movies, and when I told him I knew him from Knots Landing not Star Trek, if threw him off and we ended up talking about Knots Landing for about 20 minutes!! HAHAHA) 

I used to watch the original Doctor Who also, and the 6th Doctor, Tom Baker, (with the hat and scarf) is my favorite Doctor. After he left and it went off the air for what? Almost 20 years I think? I stopped watching. Haven't seen any of the modern Doctor Who's. I did try to get back into it, but it's just not the same. Too modern I guess. LOL 

I do watch the new Marvel movies for the most part, and the original Hulk TV series with Lou Ferrigno and Bill Bixby was my favorite, and since Mark Ruffalo took over the role, I like it because he's such a good actor. 

Anyway, that's pretty much the extent of my 'nerdism' . LOL


----------



## artemis (Oct 20, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> I'm not sure I qualify as a true "nerd" LOL
> I don't classify myself as a Trekkie (or Trekkar as they were originally called)



Claims of maybe not being a nerd, followed by proof of nerdiness...


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 20, 2017)

artemis said:


> Claims of maybe not being a nerd, followed by proof of nerdiness...



LOL Okay maybe... A little nerd.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm a casual gamer, been a bit obsessed with fallout 4 and the witcher 3 for the last couple years. Really hoping for a new RPG soon. I also play skyrim occasionally but I screwed my game up with too many mods and haven't started it over yet.


----------



## artemis (Oct 20, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> LOL Okay maybe... A little nerd.


Embrace your nerdiness! Do not fear it! Declare it proudly to the world!


----------



## Rusti (Oct 20, 2017)

*waves* I would be among that group! Making a Jedi Clone Wars General cosplay (or trying, it keeps getting put to the back burner!), thinking about Rebels Ahsoka, I don't sit still to play games or watch TV much, but I devote my limited ability to do that to Harry Potter, Star Wars, and Tolkein. Everybody else gets 'movie playing while multi-tasking' time. Will gravitate to dragon-ish themes and have been trying to catch up with Voltron (see troubles sitting still with TV).


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 20, 2017)

artemis said:


> I'm a towel-carrying, ring-bearing, nerf-herding, timey-wimey, frakking, shiny, Princess of Themiscyra, thank you very much.


Love, love, LOVE it!


Obsidian said:


> I'm a casual gamer, been a bit obsessed with fallout 4 and the witcher 3 for the last couple years. Really hoping for a new RPG soon. ...



Still playing Fallout 4 myself.  I've started several characters now, and each time I tell myself that I'm going to use a different playing style.  But I just can't help going back to my sneak-sniper style every time.  I really, really do love the  Survival mode with food and MUCH more danger, though I use a mod for saving on demand, and one that has a few subway stations scattered around to take most of the drudgery out of not having fast travel.


----------



## MissLunaB (Oct 20, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Love, love, LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I love fallout 4 and I blame my sister for that one. It's so bad that when I leave work at night ( because corporate turns the lights off) I get a little jumpy leaving the store be cause all I can think of is that I'm going to see is a raider or a ***** ghoul, and please don't let something fall on the way out. I have one manger that has gotten the reference so far and now she can't get it out of her head either XD


----------



## Arthur Dent (Oct 20, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> I used to watch the original Doctor Who also, and the 6th Doctor, Tom Baker, (with the hat and scarf) is my favorite Doctor.



Ahem, actually, Tom Baker was the 4th Doctor.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 20, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> Ahem, actually, Tom Baker was the 4th Doctor.



haha see, I told you I wasn't a nerd. LOL


----------



## Kittish (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm a nerd. We're gamers here. Got a D&D campaign running, we play every Sunday. DH is part of another gaming group that meets at a friend's house every Saturday (I dropped out of that one, though. Too much socializing- I'm a hermit). I've played WoW since vanilla. I had a character already at max level with Burning Crusades launched, and I've still got that same character, and she's still max level. Though her gear is probably pretty badly out of date by this time, I quit playing not long after Legion. I'm sure I'll go back to it eventually. I'm a pet collector in WoW, got... I don't remember exactly but some ridiculous number of pets. 

We've got Firefly, Babylon 5, and a couple of the Star Trek series on dvd. We bring out Firefly and watch through it about twice a year. I think it'd probably be fair to call us browncoats. My day to day clothing usually consists of a Firefly themed t-shirt and whatever bottoms. I've made Firefly themed _soap_. I'm trying to make a Serenity soap stamp. 

DH tried to get me interested in Witcher 3, but... meh. I want to be able to customize my character, not be locked in to one. That game looked like it was pretty much on rails, too. I like Fallout 4, that big, open sandbox style. Horizon Zero Dawn I think it's called is another one I've tried, but meh. It's another lock you into a predetermined character and runs on rails sort it looks like.

I'm planning some cosplay elements for DragonCon next year (we're going!! already have our tickets!). Nothing specific to any franchise or character, I've just had this idea for some costume elements that will fit right in and look cool. I hope. So now I'm working on building. I've also discovered that you can 3d print chain and scale mail armor. How cool is that?!


----------



## artemis (Oct 20, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> Ahem, actually, Tom Baker was the 4th Doctor.


Tom Baker is my Doctor. [emoji4]  I remember watching them on PBS for hours at a time. You had to be committed to watch7ng when you sat down, because you never knew if the episode was going to be 30 mins or 2 hours!


----------



## toxikon (Oct 20, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Got a D&D campaign running, we play every Sunday.



Ooh ooh, fellow D&D nerd! What edition are you playing? Homebrew or premade? Tell me about your character! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cellador (Oct 20, 2017)

Kittish said:


> We've got Firefly, Babylon 5, and a couple of the Star Trek series on dvd. We bring out Firefly and watch through it about twice a year. I think it'd probably be fair to call us browncoats. My day to day clothing usually consists of a Firefly themed t-shirt and whatever bottoms. I've made Firefly themed _soap_. I'm trying to make a Serenity soap stamp.



Love me some Firefly too! I really miss that show.


----------



## artemis (Oct 20, 2017)

Rusti said:


> ... and have been trying to catch up with *Voltron* (see troubles sitting still with TV).



I was able to introduce my kids to Season 1 on Amazon Prime. It was just like I remember.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Oct 20, 2017)

And don't forget Farscape!


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 20, 2017)

artemis said:


> Tom Baker is my Doctor. [emoji4]  I remember watching them on PBS for hours at a time. You had to be committed to watch7ng when you sat down, because you never knew if the episode was going to be 30 mins or 2 hours!



I watched at my grandmas house on Saturday mornings usually..


----------



## artemis (Oct 20, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> And don't forget Farscape!


Ack! I forgot Farscape...


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 20, 2017)

Fellow nerd here as well!

Sort of, at least. I haven’t been nerding out as much recently. 

I love everything LotR and Star Trek. 
So much so that:

- I have a toy/replica/faux One Ring in my jewelry box (came with the box set of LotR that I got long, long ago)
- I plan on dressing up my 14 month old son as a Hobbit for Halloween
- I’ve played Lord of the Rings Online (and loved it!)
- my email address is a made up Hobbit name that I got from a LotR name generator online. 
- I have an old CD with nothing but Star Trek theme/intro songs on it that a friend burned for me years ago.
- I love watching Voyager reruns on Netflix. 

.... Eh, yeah. I’ll stop there.


----------



## Rusti (Oct 20, 2017)

Kittish said:


> I'm planning some cosplay elements for DragonCon next year (we're going!! already have our tickets!).



Need a roomie? (only slightly kidding). I talked to a friend who went this past year and asked if she was going again and had the space if be willing to let me crash on the floor or something. I don't know if she managed to get a room or not and I'm too chicken just yet to bring it up again. 

I have never been to a big con, yet!



artemis said:


> I was able to introduce my kids to Season 1 on Amazon Prime. It was just like I remember.



I'm watching the new one on Netflix. Haven't gone back to the old yet.


----------



## randycoxclemson (Oct 20, 2017)

I enjoyed the original series of Star Trek, back when it was still on TV.  Not so much the later stuff or any other Sci-Fi.  I played D&D, but that was back in the late 1970s and about three times in the late 80s.  I watched Baker Dr. Who which was always on our local PBS station, but that dried up pretty quickly.

What I do still do that is in another hobby world is play games.  No, not video games.  Real board games and card games.  Not Monopoly or Clue (not that there's anything wrong with them), but the more modern "designer games" (nee "German Games").  Though I keep paring down and buy very few games each year now, I still can't keep the collection below about 1000.  Some of the family's favorites are Acquire, Princes of Florence, The Hanging Gardens, Global Rankings, Scrabble, Chinatown, and others I cannot recall.  But if you recognize those games, you know the kind I'm talking about (well, except for Scrabble--everyone recognizes that).


----------



## Arthur Dent (Oct 20, 2017)

artemis said:


> Tom Baker is my Doctor. [emoji4]  I remember watching them on PBS for hours at a time. You had to be committed to watch7ng when you sat down, because you never knew if the episode was going to be 30 mins or 2 hours!



I met Tom Baker back in '84 at a con in St Louis Mo.  That was a blast!  Of course I was "twenty something" at the time.  It was toward the end of the day and he was worn out but still pleasant to talk to.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 20, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Ooh ooh, fellow D&D nerd! What edition are you playing? Homebrew or premade? Tell me about your character! :mrgreen:



3.5 I think, with a few tweaks from 5 thrown in because the DM likes them. He's trying to convince one of our players to give full on 5 a go, but the player is saying no (largely because 5 removed most of his options to min/max, which is what he like to do with his characters). 

I'm a cat folk sorcerer/druid aiming to become an arcane hierophant. We're currently level 4 (and I had to take my first level as catfolk, so it's going to take me a little longer to get to hierophant). 

Campaign is a home-brewed set up, and the DM knows his players pretty well. He's got half a dozen or so hooks to dangle in front of us and see which ones we bite on. The core is that we're a new group of adventurers and the city we're based out of has an adventurer's guild with various tasks available. We're trying to make a name for ourselves and accumulate wealth, power, glory, etc etc. My character has as her ultimate goal becoming powerful enough to take over her clan and become the matriarch. There's also a human barbarian, a dwarven sorcerer (he's going for combat mage), and a half-dragon ranger/sorcerer (I forget what the prestige class she's going for is called, combines the two). We just finished up one set where we had to go find a lost temple in the middle of a desert and ancillary quests that we could pick up on the way. Almost wiped the party a couple of times, but we managed to not _quite_ die. Our luck so far with rolling loot has been pretty abysmal, we had to actually buy basic magic weapons because we couldn't find any. We did find a class 4 bag of holding, though, so that helps.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm not the computer gamer type of nerd, but rather a TV show, movie, book type of nerd. 

I do, however like certain board games, though- the type that make us all end up rolling on the floor in laughter, such as Telestrations and Balderdash. 

I love watching Star Trek (we're going through Voyager right now), and I've actually been to one Trekkie convention- back in the early '90's when Next Generation was on TV (I got an autograph from Marina Sirtis who played Troi). Normally, I would never have considered going to a convention, but my best friend and her hubby (who could easily pass for Jonathan Frakes/Riker, btw) were huuuuuuuuge Trekkies (they each owned uniforms) and they talked hubby and I into going with them. 

I love Dr. Who, but I'm a new fan, i.e., I was never into it when I was growing up. Christopher Eccleston's incarnation was my first experience of the Doctor. My hubby actually looks a lot like Peter Capaldi, the 12th Doctor, and one would think he would be my favorite Doctor because of that, but my favorite of all the Doctors I've seen so far is David Tennant's incarnation. What a phenomenal actor. My favorite of the companions are Rory and Amy, and my least favorite of the companions is Rose (because of how horribly she always treated Mickie). I wished Donna's father could've tagged along as a companion- he would've been awesome. Mickie would've been awesome, too.

I'm also a fan of Star Wars- the theatre versions of the original 3, and the most recent ones that have come out (i.e., not Lucas's latter-day muck-ups) and an LOTR fan as well. I used to make it a habit to read the LOTR books once a year, but I haven't done so in a while.

I also enjoy watching the Marvel movies, as well as the show, Shield.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Oct 20, 2017)

I have played DDO, STO (Craig!  I didn't know you played!), and GW2.  As a matter of fact, I met my husband on DDO, played STO with him and got married because of crafting in GW2...don't ask.  I played tabletop D&D back in the day, then found a gaming group when we lived in our previous city.  I would LOVE to find another group, but our hours are all over the place right now.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 20, 2017)

I've been to 8 of the past 10 Anime Central conventions with rooms already booked for next year. I have a friend who does 3 panels each year and drags my husband and I into helping him (we do get ticket discounts for it)

While I don't read manga my husband and I watch anime to relax after game night - 3.pathfinder. My husband is our GM. I am playing a Changling sorcerer with an efereet bloodline and hope to make an NPC we just rescued my sugar daddy (he just has to get rich again and we have lots of plot to get through before I consider fluff for my character). BattleGnome is based off of a former character - a gnomish bard based off of the Futurama episode where Fry trades hands with the robot devil. I think there is a week left on the Pathfinder HumbleBundle if anyone wants an assortment of official books and modules for less than $50

I love board games but don't have many people to play with, no one is that interested. I have nearly 20 versions of monopoly but am thinking of downsizing them. I am incredibly impatient waiting for Exploding Unicorns to be sent out - the kickstarter survey just closed and I know I have at least a month before I get it. 

I also call myself a knitting nerd, but I'm not sure if you're counting that right now.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 20, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I am incredibly impatient waiting for Exploding Unicorns to be sent out - the kickstarter survey just closed and I know I have at least a month before I get it.



Is that by the same folks that did Exploding Kittens? If it is, darn that I missed it!

We're backing a Kickstarter for tabletop miniatures right now. It's Dragonlock 3. DH likes to go looking for interesting looking games and stuff, finds some really neat things.


----------



## randycoxclemson (Oct 20, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I do, however like certain board games, though- the type that make us all end up rolling on the floor in laughter, such as Telestrations and Balderdash.


Excellent games, both.  Whenever I go to a game convention, those are two games we must play.  In fact, when Telestrations just came out, I took it to a boardgame convention and others played it to death so much that they bought me new markers and a dozen or more people ordered it from Amazon Prime so that it would arrive during the nine-day con (many of these people were from overseas).  Word got back to USAopoly that they'd played my copy and they actually called me for input on how to market it to a mass audience!


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 20, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Is that by the same folks that did Exploding Kittens? If it is, darn that I missed it!



Arg! It's Unstable Unicorns not Exploding (don't know why I keep doing that).

It's by the people behind teeturtle.com. I'm in love with their shirts and when I got the email about the game I was squeezing until I got my pledge down (and then continued to squee for the remainder of the campaign). 

I wish I could back more games on kickstarter, some of the miniatures alone would make the investment worth it. I've been trying off and on to get physical map pieces for game night but he's stuck on drawing it out.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 20, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Love, love, LOVE it!
> 
> 
> Still playing Fallout 4 myself.  I've started several characters now, and each time I tell myself that I'm going to use a different playing style.  But I just can't help going back to my sneak-sniper style every time.  I really, really do love the  Survival mode with food and MUCH more danger, though I use a mod for saving on demand, and one that has a few subway stations scattered around to take most of the drudgery out of not having fast travel.



I've had so many characters, I can't even count. Like you, I want to try different styles but always fall back to a sniper.
I've tried survival but always give up after awhile. I have a mod that will let me fast travel so I should try it again. I use way too many mods, around 75.



Kittish said:


> DH tried to get me interested in Witcher 3, but... meh. I want to be able to customize my character, not be locked in to one. That game looked like it was pretty much on rails, too. I like Fallout 4, that big, open sandbox style. Horizon Zero Dawn I think it's called is another one I've tried, but meh. It's another lock you into a predetermined character and runs on rails sort it looks like.



I normally don't like a set character either but the witcher 3 is so different, I don't mind at all. After playing for awhile, you really get into the story and you actually care about the different characters.
Your actions have consequences throughout the whole games. It really is worth playing, at least once.
As much as I love fallout, the witcher is flatout a better game.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 21, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> I am greatly enjoying The Elder Scrolls Online at the moment. Brings me back to my youth playing The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind on my original Xbox.



One of my coworkers took his copy to the shooting range. I wish I could retell that story as he did because I could not blame him one bit. I also laughed pretty hard at that story.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Oct 21, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I'm not the computer gamer type of nerd, but rather a TV show, movie, book type of nerd.
> 
> I do, however like certain board games, though- the type that make us all end up rolling on the floor in laughter, such as Telestrations and Balderdash.
> 
> ...



Same here IL.  Huge Dr. Who fan, both old and new series.  I can't wait to see what they do with the new Doctor.  I'm already counting the days until the Xmas special.    I think Jodie is definitely going to be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## MissLunaB (Oct 21, 2017)

I love how I start a thread and can't even keep up because of work DX any otakus out there? Any interesting series anyone looking forward too?


----------



## MissLunaB (Oct 21, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Arg! It's Unstable Unicorns not Exploding (don't know why I keep doing that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I heard about this game on Kidd Kradic it sounds way too weird, I'm more sad that I missed the Kickstarter for Zombie Run, the deluxe version is like $80 but pledging for it was like $50 and you got goodies. *sigh*i wish I had friends to play board games with, or have a board games night at a bar or some thing, now that's how you have fun!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Oct 22, 2017)

My first computer game started with:

“You are standing in an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door. There is a small mailbox here.”

:grin:


----------



## Kittish (Oct 22, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> My first computer game started with:
> 
> “You are standing in an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door. There is a small mailbox here.”
> 
> :grin:



OMG I remember that!!! Typing in all sorts of random things trying to figure out how to progress. Never did get very far with it. I think I managed to get into the kitchen, and that's where I stalled out because I got bored with it.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't recognize half of what y'all are talking about, but that's okay because I do speak STAR TREK in all forms!!!!! My first memory of ST was as a little kid of about 5 watching it at a neighbor's house where all the big kids congregated to watch it. They had an aluminum Christmas tree which I thought was the bomb! (it was the 70's)

Also spoke StarGate SG1 for about 10 years and still have some DVD's sitting on the shelf.

I've always wanted to know who people play D&D...but never asked...


----------



## MissLunaB (Oct 22, 2017)

Omgee Star Gate was the bomb dot com when it first came out! I'm surprised we didn't burn a hole in the laser disk when we first got it! Then it got all weird when the series came out and the character profiles changed.


----------

